# new to the kiddo toys



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

hey guys, don't come to this side of 2cool very often, but figured I would share a couple pictures of the new to us toys I picked up from my Aunt and Cousins. 1983 Suzuki lt125 quad runner and 1984 Suzuki lt 185 quad runner. I use to ride this 2 quads when I was younger ( age 5- 14) they have been sitting in my aunts barn for about 12yrs now not touched nor started . I went and picked them up and have already got the 185 running, and have the 125 ready for the carb rebuild. ( waiting on ordering one part) hopefully it will fire up as easy as the 185. I do have one question is there a place close to 249 and cypresswood ( north west side of Houston) that I can go to teach my daughter to ride. I am not looking for an all out ATV park but just somewhere I can teach her and not get in trouble? any ways here are the toys ( some cleaning is still in order) OH and each one only has approximately 2200 miles on them.


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*New Toys*

Those are great for youngsters! I grew up riding a Honda 125 in East Texas. Not sure about any local parks or trails, but out towards Beaumont there is a ton of public land to utilize. Check the TPWD site for details. Have fun and be safe!!


----------

